# Connecting Kodiak Stove Insert to liner



## Yani and Pique (Oct 13, 2018)

Hello 

I am so happy to find this forum. My husband and I purchased our home 3 years ago. A small 1970's rambler in Southern Maryland that came equipped with a vintage Kodiak wood stove insert (1970s ?). We really know nothing on the subject. I just read through this whole thread and have a better grasp of what I need as far as maintenance.

We had our chimney cleaned and inspected and the person said they couldn't tell us anything about it because of EPA regulations. They did say our flue showed some wear and cracks.

What type of chimney lining would I need to install to safely use this stove? Our 4th winter is ahead of us and we would like to reduce our use of oil.

Again thank you to the knowledgeable folks that take the time to enlighten the rest of us. I truly appreciate it!

*we also replaced the gasket (rope, around the doors) and new fire bricks.


----------



## pen (Oct 15, 2018)

Before you go any further.  Have you checked with your homeowners insurance company to make sure they will cover you if you properly line the chimney and run this particular unit?


----------



## bholler (Oct 15, 2018)

Yani and Pique said:


> Hello
> 
> I am so happy to find this forum. My husband and I purchased our home 3 years ago. A small 1970's rambler in Southern Maryland that came equipped with a vintage Kodiak wood stove insert (1970s ?). We really know nothing on the subject. I just read through this whole thread and have a better grasp of what I need as far as maintenance.
> 
> ...


Pen is absolutly correct check with insurance first.  If they say ok you will need an 8" insulated liner for that stove.  Or an equivalent oval or rectangle liner.


----------

